# Igia's cellulite treatment - your thoughts?



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I'm considering buying Igia's CelluLift. I've heard and seen (on Ophra







) great things about endermologie, but each session costs up to $90! If I only had to do that once in a while, I could live with it, but I would have to keep going back so often.Anyone ever used this? Know anyone who has? They do have a 30 day moneyback guarantee, but I figured I'd ask ya'll first, just in case. And FYI - I'm not looking for "quick fix" but something to help reduce the appearance of it. Even when I was very fit and not overweight, the cellulite was still visible.Thanks!Ty


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I don't know, Ty, but let me know if it works!







I had some cellulite since I was 15-16, though I was rather slim. When I lost so much weight a couple or so years ago, every speck of cellulite disappeared (but I looked dreadful otherwise!). Now, I might be getting a little bit back, but I am sure hoping my excercise will help keep the stuff away! Why do we get that stuff anyway?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

HipJan,That's why I'm skeptical - no reviews of the product online (that I could find) from consumers or even good or bad reports about the product. Just nothing. I know endermologie does work, so ya'd think women would love this! Maybe it's the price, I dunno. But I think I will check around my area for actually prices for treatments. See if it would actually work on me first.I've heard stats that said it's mostly hereditary. I believe it since I've had it for so long too!Ty


----------

